# Whats your favorite place to eat at?



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

My would be subway


----------



## franktank1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Dude I hate subway, That's the only chain we had where I grew up and I had to eat it all the time.

My favorite though, is *Five Guys Burgers & Fries*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

We have a place in town called Casa Ramos, it's my fave. The margaritas are soooo good


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Da** dude, Im a fat kid you want my LIST? lol


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Da** dude, Im a fat kid you want my LIST? lol


Try to pick one place that if you had to give up all the others and only eat there


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hmmm...... Lemme think.........


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Mama Vecas Mexican and Peruvian Cuisine    

Only local, sorry SUCKAS!!!!


----------



## franktank1 (Dec 29, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Mama Vecas Mexican and Peruvian Cuisine
> 
> Only local, sorry SUCKAS!!!!


Hey dude, how about freezing some for me and shipping it my way, Peruvian cuisine sounds delish


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i love Mexican food.. its surrounding me.. but i love Chili's even more..


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Man I hate Subways, only cause every Subways out here smells like armpits so I cannot even have someone go buy it for me with out me thinking I smell armpits!! 

But umm y we gotta choose one omg your killing me cause I love FOOD!
Ok theres a place here called Jesus tacO ...... I love it


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh wow.... pick one? LOL Theres too many.. but one of my favorite sit down restaurants is Fridays!!


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

dewey's pizza it's an ohio thing. there's a place in mesa, az called los burtos they have the biggest burritos i ever seen for 5-6 bucks. they like a foot long and 6inches in diamemeter.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

My moms. lol.

Round Table. I love pizza.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

When I was in FL I loved eatting at pollo tropical..that was my spot


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

franktank1 said:


> Hey dude, how about freezing some for me and shipping it my way, Peruvian cuisine sounds delish


LOL you like Ceviche? (raw seafood cooked in lime juice?) It's bomb!!! this place has everything down pat, Im mexican and I dislike just about every dish everywhere I go because either my mom could make it ten times better, or I could LOL... But this place I have to say.. WOW


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, I love Jose Tejas (Border Cafe), it's probably my favorite place in the world to eat. I love mexican food, so pretty much any good mexican food is right up my alley. I love Italian food, but after leaving the NY metro area I find that the Italian food everywhere else is terrible (except Chicago, which is as close to NY pizza as I have ever found). To be honest, I hate almost all the various types of ethnic food down here in Maryland, I can't find good Chinese or Thai, the mexican places aren't great, and come to think of it, even good old american food is hard to find, I haven't found a good fried chicken place or burger joint. If you have never lived in NY or Central NY you can't understand the frustration I find at not being able to find a good pizza place or deli. Everywhere here is "Pizza and Subs" in my experience pizza comes from one place, and subs from another (unless you get a hot meatball or chicken parm sub or something). Even bagels aren't the same, that garbage that Dunkin Donuts sells is a hard roll with a hole in the middle, not a bagel!!! What I wouldn't give for an everything egg bagel (the yellow ones) toasted with melted american cheese (sliced fresh, not Kraft slices TYVM).


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

just had the Grilled Cheese Bacon burger from CJ's .. "for guys who like grilled cheese but dont wanna order off the kids menu"

it was alright..


----------



## franktank1 (Dec 29, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> LOL you like Ceviche? (raw seafood cooked in lime juice?) It's bomb!!! this place has everything down pat, Im mexican and I dislike just about every dish everywhere I go because either my mom could make it ten times better, or I could LOL... But this place I have to say.. WOW


Dude, that sounds good to me, but I don't know about the shipping part anymore. Something about seafood being shipped makes me uneasy about eating it. I'm used to it straight off the boat.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

my fiance makes Ceviche... i dont care for the stuff though.. no seafood for me


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Jersey Mike's for subs (best italians).. In fact I'm going to get one today - that sounds pretty delectable - saturday makes anything possible 

TGI Fridays - boneless buffalo wings (yum)
Olive garden (love their soup & bread stix)
Carraba's (love their brick stone pizza w/ goat cheese)
Panera's too


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Czar said:


> When I was in FL I loved eatting at pollo tropical..that was my spot


Oooh, their black beans & chicken w/ rice is delish!

There's another place kind of like it called el grannha or something... Almost as good 

There's another place that I used to go for cuban food called Don Ramones, Yummy!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

My favorite place to eat fast food wise right now is Chipotle, Qdoba, and Moe's. Burritos the size of new born babies FTW! Im hitting the gym again this Monday so no more fast food for awhile. Gotta get my beach body back for the cruise Im going on and also for Spring/Summer/Fall time!

My favorite sit down place to eat is either Outback Steak House or The Melting Pot


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> My favorite place to eat fast food wise right now is Chipotle, Qdoba, and Moe's. Burritos the size of new born babies FTW! Im hitting the gym again this Monday so no more fast food for awhile. Gotta get my beach body back for the cruise Im going on and also for Spring/Summer/Fall time!
> 
> My favorite sit down place to eat is either Outback Steak House or The Melting Pot


I've heard good things about the melting pot but never been... Chipotle not a fan of but it may have just been the day I went... Moe's is good, really like their chips N salsa & softshell tacos... There's this awesome place in wp called Forte, their lunch specials are really good.

I lucked into a high metabolism & a dog that keeps me busy


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I personally like the Panda Mongolian grill.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I've heard good things about the melting pot but never been... Chipotle not a fan of but it may have just been the day I went... Moe's is good, really like their chips N salsa & softshell tacos... There's this awesome place in wp called Forte, their lunch specials are really good.
> 
> I lucked into a high metabolism & a dog that keeps me busy


Melting Pot is awesome! Especially if i you like fondue. Chipotle IMO is the best one out of the 3 that I listed.

Enzo keeps me busy, we go out on a walk/jog daily and my metabolism is really high I like being cut and really tone. I work out 5 times a week and a hardcore supplement junkie.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Qdoba is really good....I also like Bugaboo Creek.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Melting Pot is awesome! Especially if i you like fondue. Chipotle IMO is the best one out of the 3 that I listed.
> 
> Enzo keeps me busy, we go out on a walk/jog daily and my metabolism is really high I like being cut and really tone. I work out 5 times a week and a hardcore supplement junkie.


I probably just need to give Chipotle another chance, I went to one in D.C. while visiting family & just wasn't impressed but we also ate in a dash. Being an Ex smoker I'm adamant about taking supplements/herbs & keeping my lungs exercised, I found a licorice herbal supplement that's suppose to be really good for respiratory health. Not only to combat my previous smoking stint but also it helps against daily pollutants


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Kobe Japanese Restaurant.Yummy!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Kobe Japanese Restaurant.Yummy!


Kobe is good but there is a place in Tampa called Arigato that is amazing!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Outback steakhouse! Coconut shrimp, bread, crab stuffed talipia and a "thunder from down under" mmmm so good.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> Outback steakhouse! Coconut shrimp, bread, crab stuffed talipia and a "thunder from down under" mmmm so good.


Outback FTW! I love their cheese fries!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> My favorite place to eat fast food wise right now is Chipotle, Qdoba, and Moe's. Burritos the size of new born babies FTW! Im hitting the gym again this Monday so no more fast food for awhile. Gotta get my beach body back for the cruise Im going on and also for Spring/Summer/Fall time!
> 
> My favorite sit down place to eat is either Outback Steak House or The Melting Pot


Melting Pot is BOMB!!!! Expensive, but BOMB! And every time Ive been there the service is on point!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> Outback steakhouse! Coconut shrimp, bread, crab stuffed talipia and a "thunder from down under" mmmm so good.


The ahi seared tuna & fried mushrooms are so tasty there


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Another good place is Flannigan's - best rib rolls & Duffy's - best chicken Nachos


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

chipotle burrito place for shizzle


----------

